

Show HN: DXRoulette - Sort itens and have a surprise in few weeks. - dudurocha
http://www.dxroulette.com/

======
filipeximenes
I use it just for the expectation of waiting for the box in the mail, and the
few seconds of happiness of opening it, and playing for the first time!

